# DIY version of Rockler's Pock-it Hole Clamp



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Rockler has a cool new pocket hole clamp that I think you can make on your own, better and cheaper.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22178

I decided to throw one these together in the shop and made a video to show.
It's obviously a very rough prototype, but it worked very well and took less than an hour to build. I also used a cam toggle clamp so it is a lot faster than tightening a knob screw.

I found that I still had to exert a lot of pressure down, as I drove in the screws, to keep the pieces from steady. I generally clamp both pieces down to the table when driving pocket hole screws, so this was something I hasn't foreseen. I suppose I could've clamped them down to the table, after clamping them together.

In any case, I think you could build your own with little effort/time and make it better than the Rockler version. 
Sorry for the lousy video quality….


----------



## SteveinDC (Nov 2, 2008)

Great idea - and your video is short and really clear - thanks for posting.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good idea. To fancy looking for me LOL


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm going to knock one or two of these out this week end. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rosewood513 (Apr 23, 2009)

First I think this is a great idea, but that is if you have a toggle clamp, which I don't.
I will try to find something to mimic that, but for me to buy one it is not cost effective.
But that is one handy tool.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

I had the toggle clamps sitting in the shop, so yes, it was cheap me. I figure most woodworkers have an assortment of clamps for jigs and such, but maybe not the forward motion toggles.

What most of us are certain to have sitting around, is an assortment of knobs, threaded rod and t-nuts, with which it would be very easy and inexpensive to make a hand crack version, just like the Rockler.

Like I wrote in another forum, Rockler has a brilliant way of pricing their proprietary jigs and such at a price that is *juuuuuust* high enough that you want to go out in the shop and build your own.

If they ever a 50% off sale on these with free shipping, it would be silly to build your own. 
----------------------

Here's what we usually don't figure into the equation, however… 
So you pay $4.50 each, for a couple toggle clamps and $7 shipping to you to make your own version of Rockler's pocket hole clamp. That's still less than the price of one Rockler clamp…. and here's the kicker… you have two toggle clamps you can use for any other homemade jig.

Those Rocklers are UNI-taskers. Maybe it's just me (and Alton Brown), but uni-taskers frustrate the crap out of me. You pay $40-60 for some clamps that only do one thing. If you're going to be doing pocket hole joinery all day making decent money from it, I will say right now, it would be stupid not to just buy the Rocklers.

But for a lot (dare I say, most) of us, these would get used once a year.  How many of us have paid several bills for a shiny new uni-tasking thingamawidget and not only does it sit there in a drawer for 11-1/2 months out of the year, but it also gets in the way or takes up valuable shop space 90 percent of the time.

If you assemble your own jigs out of reusable, multi-tasking "modular" parts (toggle clamps), then those parts get used all year, for several different tasks, and suddenly 16 bucks for a couple toggle clamps seems like the deal of a century.


----------



## rosewood513 (Apr 23, 2009)

I already figured out how to make one without the toggle clamp. I am aiming for the same thing they made but in wood. The only challenge is the screw, I had one on a kitchen gadget, if I could only find it. I even had the rubber head and a knob. I am a fairly new woodworker since i came from a condo, I now own my own home and I have collected my share of shop tools, more that most men I know.
This is a challenge I am going to take on. I love Alton Brown
He has given me the desire to use multitaskers, or make a cheap version of whatever.

I am coming up with a tool that will help me make the table legs I am trying to create. It is so simple, if you haven't thought of it yourself you will hit your head when you see it.
Sometimes the inexperienced have a lot to say. Call me cheap but 19.99 the price they are now is a bit too much for a unitasker I will only use for a few projects a year.

I looked for a sale, but the best is 19.99 and free shipping, don't hold your breath for 50% off. 
Thanks
Rosemarie


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Neat clamp and a good idea on the make your own. May have to think about that. My wife will tell ya I like the Kreg Jig… 
Thanks for sharing.

CtL


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

very nice looking jig!


----------



## brandonsommer (Jan 31, 2010)

Good idea, very handly little jig. How much fancier do you really need to get for a jig though?


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

You know Brandon, every time I make a jig "prototype" that works well, I never end up making a pretty version… why? I'd rather spend time making pretty stuff, instead of making pretty stuff used to make pretty stuff.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

but shiny new uni-tasking thingamawidgets make me happy


----------



## rherring3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Where would you buy the type of toggle clamp shown in the video?


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

as for the exact clamp I used, google: destaco

But I don't recommend those. They are expensive and have a design flaw. The fact that they are plastic helps if you accidentally run a blade into one, but other than that, I much prefer the cheap metal ones.

These are much cheaper, have a much smaller footprint, and shorter throw. 
http://www.toggleclamps.biz/tg301a-pushpull-toggle-cl301.html


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kick in the head reminder that simple thingamawidgets are often simple to make. I confess I was oohhing and ahhing at the Rockler model thinking how much more handy-dandy it would be -and less expensive!-than the official Kreg face clamp that I already paid way to much for.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'm thinking for clamping a face frame to a carcase, you'd build something with more throat depth, C-clamp style, but the concept would be the same.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's another kick in the head…. 
I buy these generic Harbor Freight clamps when they're 50% off
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39535
...and they work perfectly. If you really want to customize them, you can attach a fender washer to one side to make them clip into the Kreg jigs.


----------



## rosewood513 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mike since you like to make your own try this Kreg new product that soes sfor 16.99.
I think my grandso could duplicate this one.

http://kregjig.ning.com/profiles/blogs/introducing-the-allnew-kreg?xg_source=msg_mes_network


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Already did, Rosewood.  I'll post s pic, later.

And yes, I bet the kid could make one from scraps in minutes.


----------



## rosewood513 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mike, that would be nice it will be a handy little item to have around. BTW my name is long so just use Ro if you like. Later more shoveling.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Ouch, that kick hurts. Right in the wallet!  
The good news is that your project here got me to look at Kreg's new jigs with a different eye. I'm not even going to bother with the Square Cut; I know I'd whittle the end off that one in no time. But the Multi-Mark, that looks do-able.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotcha, Ro. Don't shovel too hard. Take breaks and use your legs, not your back. 

Mary, a short version of this can be used for cross-cuts…
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/tools/4283497.html
...and it's made from scraps.

As for the Square Cut, they would do themselves a service, by making the extension sacrificial and replaceable. They could sell replacements or include a template in the instructions for cutting your own to fit the guide. 
Personally, I would rather cut through a bit of the end, so I know *exactly* where the blade kerf is.

I like that Multi-Mark, though.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the leg work. Even more thanks for the lead on in line clamps. I found that site, but only the seven or eight dollar ones. I need to build several dedicated jigs and these things are, normally, way over priced for what they are.

To Mary Anne, keep in mind an up side of the Kreig cut-off jig, whether store bought or home made, is if you do trim the end, you just readjust it.

On the HF vice grips, I bought a pair about three years ago, knocked the pin off one side, then cut and ground it (I kept the outside for reach) for a quick holder. It works fine and you can't beat the price.

I guess some kinda minds do think alike. Like Einstein said, ideas are just floating around all about us, we just need to reach out and grab them.


----------

